

Ask HN: Where to find problems for side projects? - newgrad

This might be a question that is often asked. Though, I couldn't really find a good resource for a satisfying answer.<p>I'm trying to find a problem to solve for a side-project. But I am having a hard time in searching for the one that fits me. Does anyone know a website that lists problems or where users can post their problems?<p>Preferably the ones which could be solved with software.<p>As people said: The problem is in finding the problem. Problemception.<p>EDIT: I guess what I am looking for is the feeling/sensations of having problems solved. I need to develop a routine (or muscle) of solving problems. Income is not the concern.
======
pforpal
Talk to people around you (barber, barista, waiter, friends and family, etc)
about the technology that they use. (smartphone, facebook, etc) The
conversation almost always turns to complaining about how they wish things
would work. Those are your problems to solve.

------
ohashi
I look to my daily life and those around me. I am fortunate enough to work in
a co-working space (Affinity Lab in DC) that isn't only filled with technology
companies. It's a diverse group of people covering all sorts of different
fields from technology, to media, to accounting, marketing, pr, products,
charities, etc. We talk, a lot. There are tons of problems everyone faces,
some are common, some aren't. But you get inspiration. Maybe some are common
among different areas, some might be common among the same niche. But having
access to discuss your issues and other people's issues really helps me see
the problems people encounter. Sometimes it's about sharing different
solutions because they are solved (or there is an easier way, not perfect, but
easier), sometimes you need to come up with something.

tl;dr: talk to people, it helps if you're part of a diverse community of
people.

------
yolesaber
Why not build a site where people can post problems solvable via software?

~~~
jcktt
with a slightly different approach, we've built a website so people can
publish project ideas. since it's only a prototype, it's a bit messy right now
but we'll release a new version at the end of the summer, with a specific
category for weekend projects. <http://www.gullibear.com/>

~~~
mgallivan
That's (a bit far from intuitive but) gorgeous.

------
mapster
I recommend listening to the Mixergy interview with Sam Ovens.

------
newgrad
Thanks guys. I guess I need to be more aware/pro-active with my surroundings
to find the problems.

